

The Federal Government is Not Useless - superfx
http://moalquraishi.wordpress.com/2013/10/01/the-fed-is-not-useless/

======
ChuckMcM
Just a quick note, the name "The Fed" generally refers to the Federal Reserve
Bank, that institution currently being headed by Ben Bernanke. The US
Government is referred to as, the US Government or the current US
Administration (if you're trying is identify recently elected individuals as
opposed to the institutions that compose the government).

~~~
ohashi
That was the first thought that jumped to my mind too. I expected a completely
different article.

To be clear I agree with what he wrote, but I didn't expect that topic.

------
tepal
I think those suckers in congress should not be paid when they shut down the
government.

~~~
nextw33k
I think you are misusing the term sucker in this context. They are getting
paid regardless of what happens to other people, that doesn't sound like they
are being stupid.

The suckers are those that vote red vs blue.

